

Why Practice Insider Trading? Just Watch Buffett Instead - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703752404576178703369079820.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_markets

======
nostromo
This analysis is pretty poor. The insider trade made a million dollars in a
day. The author is arguing that he could have alternatively made $10mm in two
years if he hadn't have sold.

But of course $1mm in a day is a much better return than $10mm in 2 years. And
of course the trader's money wasn't sitting idly since this trade -- he was
probably making other illegal trades based on non-public info -- so in the end
his return might have been much higher than if he had bought and held after
the private information became public.

